# R15 RF remote possible?



## identraveler (Nov 26, 2007)

Does the R15 support RF remotes? (e.g. the R64 remote)

I have a R15-500...

---------------------
According to the R15 FAQ:
31. How do I get the RF antenna option to work?

Currently the RF antenna option isn't turned on. It may be turned on in a future update.
---------------------
According to a user's post:
" RC64R remote to control R-15 "
He got it to work with the external antenna.
----------------------


So - does anyone know for sure if the R15 will actually work with RF remotes? Is there a software version or something?

PS. The whole reason I am doing this is because (i suspect - after troubleshooting) that my IR receiver port on the R15 has broke :-(... I even tried a new remote (a R64 - programmed to IR).

Thanks everyone for their time.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes it does.You would need to order the R15 RF KIT from DirecTV for $30.+ tax.You should receive an RC64RB with the RF antenna.That the RF remote with Back Light for the buttons.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the FAQ is a little dated. RF is now officially supported. I believe the kit Jhon69 mentioned includes directions to turn it on, or you could search this forum.


----------



## TheDeuce (Feb 25, 2007)

My R15 works with the RC32RF remote. I connected a 2ft piece of coax to the RF antenna on the back of the R15 and then programmed the remote.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

TheDeuce said:


> My R15 works with the RC32RF remote. I connected a 2ft piece of coax to the RF antenna on the back of the R15 and then programmed the remote.


Same here.......on 2 of my R15-500s......


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I think the FAQ is a little dated. RF is now officially supported.


Yup, the FAQ is a bit dated - and I am working on an update. Sorry for the delay follks, but it will come eventually.

Carl


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

Any way of controlling 1 R15 box with 2 remotes: 1 RF and 1 IR?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

monkcee said:


> Any way of controlling 1 R15 box with 2 remotes: 1 RF and 1 IR?


All I know is that on my R15-500/software 0x1169.When I did a Reformat both my IR and RF works.When you reformat you have to go from RF to IR.After the reformat even though my remote preference said IR.Both remotes work.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

monkcee said:


> Any way of controlling 1 R15 box with 2 remotes: 1 RF and 1 IR?


I _think_ that before it was officially supported & activated it would accept IR and RF at the same time. When they officially turned the feature on, they made it one or the other.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

qwerty said:


> I _think_ that before it was officially supported & activated it would accept IR and RF at the same time. When they officially turned the feature on, they made it one or the other.


I believe that is accurate.....


----------



## identraveler (Nov 26, 2007)

TheDeuce said:


> My R15 works with the RC32RF remote. I connected a 2ft piece of coax to the RF antenna on the back of the R15 and then programmed the remote.


Thanks for replying.

How do you know you have the R32*RF* remote? I have the white one (which I purchased like 2 years ago from best buy with the R15 unit. There is a "R32" printed on the top left... is there a difference for the R32*RF* ? if so - how can I tell which I have?

Also - your 2 ft of coax cable... is it basically a 2 ft piece of coax cable - like regular tv coax cable - with both ends pre-crimped?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

identraveler said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> How do you know you have the R32*RF* remote? I have the white one (which I purchased like 2 years ago from best buy with the R15 unit. There is a "R32" printed on the top left... is there a difference for the R32*RF* ? if so - how can I tell which I have?
> 
> Also - your 2 ft of coax cable... is it basically a 2 ft piece of coax cable - like regular tv coax cable - with both ends pre-crimped?


It will actually say: RC32RF on the top left of the remote.

Yes, the 2ft of coax cable... 2ft of regular coax, with one end crimped, and the shielding removed from the rest of it, to leave just the copper core exposed.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I _think_ that before it was officially supported & activated it would accept IR and RF at the same time. When they officially turned the feature on, they made it one or the other.


Nope. For my R-15, with the 1169 software, both RF and IR work at the same time. (And hope it always works that way, I use 3 RF and 2 IR remotes on the same box.)
Unless I'm misunderstanding something from the post.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

shoeheel said:


> Nope. For my R-15, with the 1169 software, both RF and IR work at the same time. (And hope it always works that way, I use 3 RF and 2 IR remotes on the same box.)
> Unless I'm misunderstanding something from the post.


Then thats just you, because for the rest its IR or RF, not both.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Then thats just you, because for the rest its IR or RF, not both.


Lucky me.


----------



## identraveler (Nov 26, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will actually say: RC32RF on the top left of the remote.
> 
> Yes, the 2ft of coax cable... 2ft of regular coax, with one end crimped, and the shielding removed from the rest of it, to leave just the copper core exposed.


So - you have like 2 feet of exposed copper core?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

identraveler said:


> So - you have like 2 feet of exposed copper core?


I think the important thing is to remove the sheilding and braided stuff. I supose you could leave the plastic core. But, it's not a "live" wire, if that's what you're concerned about.


----------



## outbackpaul (Feb 9, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> Lucky me.


You ain't the only one. Both IR and RF still works for me too. After I realized I had this update I went into the setup and saw it was set to IR. I decided not to touch it thinking that would set it to only work with one or the other.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

qwerty said:


> I think the important thing is to remove the sheilding and braided stuff. I supose you could leave the plastic core. But, it's not a "live" wire, if that's what you're concerned about.


I agree and this works nicely... I leave the plastic core.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

identraveler said:


> PS. The whole reason I am doing this is because (i suspect - after troubleshooting) that my IR receiver port on the R15 has broke :-(... I even tried a new remote (a R64 - programmed to IR).
> 
> Thanks everyone for their time.


If you _want_, and you've got $20, you could have it replaced...
Just call up (wait on hold), troubleshoot(15 minutes or so, make sure you've got 2 remotes available) and then it'll be replaced.

If you go that route though... Dont call up and say "I want the box replaced". Say "My remote doesnt work my TV anymore" :lol:
Play semi-dumb.


----------



## identraveler (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your help.

I ordered the "R32 Remote KIT" from DTV for like $30 and it arrived today.

In the package, I got a RC64RB, and the infamous antenna. The RC64RB has backlight capability as well as a "FCC ID" sticker on the back.

plugged it in and changed the remote to RF through the front buttons - perfect!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

identraveler said:


> Thank you everyone for your help.
> 
> I ordered the "R32 Remote KIT" from DTV for like $30 and it arrived today.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, how long did it take for your remote to arrive? And what method of shipping did they use?

I ordered an RF remote some time ago and it hasn't arrived yet which is why I am asking.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long did it take for your remote to arrive? And what method of shipping did they use?
> 
> I ordered an RF remote some time ago and it hasn't arrived yet which is why I am asking.


Mine arrived in a couple of days.It was Fedex.But I believe it all depends where you
live from the shipper.I would give it a week especially this time of year.After that I would see if I was charged for it online and if I was,I would contact DirecTV.


----------

